# A Newbie Hello



## LMHConcepts (Sep 25, 2009)

A newbie hello from Indianapolis. Viewed the site a few times, but never anything serious. As I get more into theme development, I find myself visiting this site more and more.

This year for Halloween should be pretty basic. Make the outside of the house look like its abandoned. The walk leads to the "boiler room" (really, the entrance way, converted into a basement that looks like the boiler room of Tower of Terror. Depending on if I can make a realistic looking corpse, there will be one of those in there. I will be using faux fire for the boiler, or i may make the entire room be a giant kiln with fire poring up the walls. 

Anyways, that's about it. Enough rambling from me. Hello!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, LMH!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WELCOME


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Solo


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello I mean


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings LHMConcepts, and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have some original ideas for your haunt. Glad you can join us.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

salutations


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard, sounds like a great concept


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!!


----------

